# Meaning of "reduce" recommendation?



## kgoodwin (9 July 2012)

Morningstar have a Reduce recommendation on some stocks such as CSL and RHC.  If these stocks were in my portfolio,  should I sell the whole parcel or only some?

kevin


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 July 2012)

RHC stock price has been powering along for over a decade.  I'd want to know their reasoning for that rec.

Reduce means reduce your holding.  Sell means sell the lot.


----------



## Julia (9 July 2012)

Perhaps consider that recommendations by brokers may be made with interests other than yours in mind.


----------



## burglar (9 July 2012)

kgoodwin said:


> Morningstar have a Reduce recommendation on some stocks such as CSL and RHC.  If these stocks were in my portfolio,  should I sell the whole parcel or only some?
> 
> kevin



Hi kgoodwin,

Even if the recommendation is wrong (perhaps) it is going to cause some selling.
You have to ask yourself a lotta questions. 
Why did you buy them?
Are the reasons still valid?
How much risk can you bear?

Are they doin' what you wanted?
Very dependant on your financial position!


----------

